# Cool eat and sweet T Shirt (Video)



## Flyfishingpensacola (May 15, 2017)

Had enough of getting shut down by the picky redfish we have been seeing about the same time this school of Jacks came through busting everything in sight. Not a lot of footage to edit down from but if you like shaky go pro videos, angry fish eating chicken feathers and subtle Van Halen references, this is for you.






For more sweet pop culture T's: http://www.studioblancoart.com/

My website: https://flyfishingpensacola.com/

Check me on twitter/instagram/facebook: flyfishingpcola


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Great video -- thanks. Please provide info on your rod and line combo. Thanks !


----------



## Flyfishingpensacola (May 15, 2017)

That is a 12 wt redington FSF rod. I honestly dont know about the line on it though. Whatever old stock ebay line Chad got a good deal on at the time. He would show up with old shoe laces for line if I let him.


----------

